
Deploy a Meteor Application in Under 1 Minute - sendung
https://blog.giantswarm.io/deploy-meteor-application-in-1-minute/
======
sendung
It looks actually pretty easy to bring up a Meteor.JS application running in a
Docker container, as well as a linked MongoDB in another container.

~~~
puja108
Yeah, it's extremely easy. I wasn't expecting that.

